# Debi Purcell v Rosi Sexton



## Tez3 (Aug 14, 2008)

Obviously I'm rooting for Rosi but I'm chuffed for Debi Purcell that she's at last getting the fights she deserves. However this fight goes it's going to be a showcase for female MMA with two genuine fighters. In the UK everyone in MMA is behind Rosi putting to rest perhaps the argument that womens MMA isn't 'real'. This fight is on a mainstream promotion and is being taken very seriously.

Interview with Debi


http://www.mmafighting.com/interviews/2008/08/13/mma-pioneer-debi-purcell-sexton-road-mainstream-tv

Rosi's blog


http://rosisexton.wordpress.com/


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 14, 2008)

Sounds like it will be a good fight and a good example of women in MMA.

To bad that we over here most likely will not see  it


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't know if this helps but it's being shown on CBS Showtime 11.00pm EST on the same night - August 15th


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 14, 2008)

Well, Tez, you know how I feel about Rosi... I'd be president of her U. S. fan club if we had one.  I'm just glad to hear that she's getting fights and if you say that Ms. Purcell is up to the task I'll take your word for it.  I'll certainly be trying to find the fight on my satellite but don't think I get the channel.  I'll find it somewhere though.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey, Tez, what's your take on the fight?  Is this a good match up?  I've seen photos of Debi but not seen her in action. How close of a match do you think it'll be?


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 14, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> Hey, Tez, what's your take on the fight? Is this a good match up? I've seen photos of Debi but not seen her in action. How close of a match do you think it'll be?


 
Debi is very strong, a lot of people say she fights like a man! She's had a lot of experience as she's a pioneer of womens MMA but I think honestly Rosi should have the edge. This is Debi's own website and the views of the fight on it, opinion seems 50/50. 
http://www.fightergirls.net/phpBB/viewtopic.php?p=20001&sid=3615878c314d71c38350d16e31ee077b

People think Rosi's ground game is her strength but as I've pointed out before she's also a very experienced TKD blackbelt, fast with her punches and very good with her kicks. Karl her trainer is a very good tactician so will have covered al the bases. Debi has been training with some very good people too (another pointer that female MMA is respected in the MMA) so this isn't going to be an easy fight. Debi says she's going to beat Rosi but says shes a nice person and she won't bad mouth her. True martial arts spirit there! This fight is going to hard to call!

BTw Karl Tanswell her trainer is also well known in the so called RBSD world and his courses are very well thought of.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah, I remember seeing Rosi fight Karina Damm in Russia.  The preliminary commentary was that Rosi had a good stand up game but that Damm would probably win as her ground game was so good. Rosi surprised everyone by taking Damm out with an arm bar fairly quickly.  If I can't find the fight on tv here you'll have to point me to some internet video after the fact.  Regardless of who wins I'm glad to see that women MMAists are getting some highlights... of course I'm still gonna be rooting for Rosi.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 14, 2008)

Well, I've just found out that the fight may not be shown on TV at all because the TV people have objected to Debi's tattoo! they are calling it a "tramp stamp", it's on her lower back and says "hoorah for me, **** you". It seems if women have a tattoo on their lower back its a tramp stamp -- for crying out loud!! they say they aren't suggesting anything about her but it remains to be seen whether they feel they can televise the fight.

Rosi's ground game is excellent, she even has a section in Fighter's Only magazine where she coaches it.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 14, 2008)

You have got to be ******** me!  It's hard to find a young woman now that doesn't have a low back tattoo.  The only concern may be the language printed there but, hell, they could do up a henna tat to cover the language if that's a problem.  How many men have I seen on MMA events on tv that are covered head to toe in ink?  Grrrrrr.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 14, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> You have got to be ******** me! It's hard to find a young woman now that doesn't have a low back tattoo. The only concern may be the language printed there but, hell, they could do up a henna tat to cover the language if that's a problem. How many men have I seen on MMA events on tv that are covered head to toe in ink? Grrrrrr.


 
Well I've promised myself one on my lower back when I've achieved the weight loss I'm slogging away at, my present to myself! iIve seen her tattoo, it only needs one word covered up ( or a pair of shorts that come up to the waist, the tattoo is only visible in hipster type shorts) if they are feeling prudish, I've also seen some of the comments on a couple of sites, definitely not for the prudish!


----------



## Bodhisattva (Aug 14, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> Debi is very strong, a lot of people say she fights like a man! She's had a lot of experience as she's a pioneer of womens MMA but I think honestly Rosi should have the edge. This is Debi's own website and the views of the fight on it, opinion seems 50/50.
> http://www.fightergirls.net/phpBB/viewtopic.php?p=20001&sid=3615878c314d71c38350d16e31ee077b
> 
> People think Rosi's ground game is her strength but as I've pointed out before she's also a very experienced TKD blackbelt, fast with her punches and very good with her kicks. Karl her trainer is a very good tactician so will have covered al the bases. Debi has been training with some very good people too (another pointer that female MMA is respected in the MMA) so this isn't going to be an easy fight. Debi says she's going to beat Rosi but says shes a nice person and she won't bad mouth her. True martial arts spirit there! This fight is going to hard to call!
> ...



"fights like a man"

Fighters are fighters.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 14, 2008)

{pushes away soapbox on the subject of the place of tattoos in the modern western world}

However, if television is going to apply a 'standard of decency' then surely it should be equally applied?


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 14, 2008)

Bodhisattva said:


> "fights like a man"
> 
> Fighters are fighters.


 True.  However (you knew there was gonna be a "however" didn't you  ) the vast majority of female mma fighters I've seen all seem to have a somehow more technical "feel" about the way they fight than a lot of the guys I've seen fight.  I think that the statement "fights like a man" simply means that she has a tendency to use more brute strength (Debbi certainly looks very strong) and "bullish" attacks than many of the other women.  I know that when I watched Rosi and Wendy Tomomi fight that both of them seemed to be throwing almost surgical strikes as opposed to raw power strikes.  So, the be all and end all of my ramblings here are that while I agree that a fighter is a fighter there seems, to my mind, to be an almost intangible difference to the difference in styles.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 14, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> {*pushes away soapbox on the subject of the place of tattoos in the modern western world*}
> 
> However, if television is going to apply a 'standard of decency' then surely it should be equally applied?


 Having a couple of MA inspired tattoos and one more planned myself I thank you for resisting the urge to step onto the box.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 14, 2008)

You are more than welcome, my friend.  

I am not unaware that my attitudes are old-fashioned (in the sense of Victorian 'repression') on that topic .  It's a flaw in my general 'live and let live' demeanour, I know, but one that I cannot seem to overcome ... yet.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 15, 2008)

http://www.411mania.com/MMA/news/82...gh-In-Pictures,-Final-Quotes-and-Thoughts.htm

Weigh in pictures and quote. If you can watch for Cyrille Diabate, another TMA man, trains with a friend of mine Jesse Laiudin who's fought in UFC in the States.
I think when certain people say 'she fights like a man' they actually mean that's the only way you can compliment a female fighter! I agreed a fighter is a fighter!
My tattoo is going to be a small hidden shout of victory lol!


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 15, 2008)

*http://fiveouncesofpain.com/2008/08/15/television-preview-of-tonights-shoxc-event/*




*Rosi Sexton vs. Debi Purcell -* Both these fighters have interesting backstories. Purcell is considered by many to be one of the true pioneers of female MMA. After taking time off, shes trying to return to the game at a time when female MMA has never been bigger. But a lot of questions remain as to whether she can pull this comeback off. Shes no spring chicken as far as professional athletes are concerned and even when she did fight, the level of competition she faced is nothing like it is now.
In addition to being a fighter, Sexton is a single mom and holds a PhD. Shes an extremely talented fighter who is a prime example of how hard it can be for a top female fighter to get opportunities. After compiling a 3-0 record in BodogFIGHT, Sexton had no choice but to sit back and wait until something opened up.
Something has finally opened up with EliteXC decided to expand their female division and create a 130 lbs. weight class. Sextons best weight is 125 lbs. but shes willing to move up in order to get a shot. Shes clearly the more technical fighter in this bout and should be considered the favorite. However, Purcell is still a threat because she could easily compete as a 140 lbs. fighter. Cutting to 130 lbs., Purcell will have a big size and strength advantage and could cause on upset if shes able to catch Sexton


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 18, 2008)

Rosi won!! spilt decision. fight here. Am so pleased for Rosi and Karl! Cyrille won too so a good night!

http://www.fightshop.com/RosiSextonvsDebbiePurcell_news.html


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 18, 2008)

From Rosi...




*"The best corner work I've ever seen"* 
It's normal for people to complement a fighter after a fight. What's unusual is when people go out of their way to complement the cornerman. 

Last night after my fight, a lot of people here were talking about Karl Tanswell's cornering. The owner of King of the Cage mentioned that it was "the best corner work I have _ever_ seen". Top guys from Proelite, Showtime and even the California State Athletic Commission all made a point of coming up to him after the fight and commenting on it.

Now let's get this straight. Karl can be a pain in the **** to work with. He's demanding, perfectionist, and absolutely refuses to settle for second best. When I'm training for a fight I hate him most of the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . But.... the guy just happens to be a ********** genius. My win last night owes a lot to that - from the preparation, training and strategy, to the warm-up, cornerwork and all the bits in between. 

Now, Karl hates his own people saying good things about him on forums and he's probably going to kill me when he wakes up.... but there's no doubt that he's one of the very best in the world at what he does. He deserves that credit."

"


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 18, 2008)

That is to bad that it will not be televised.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 18, 2008)

artyon:

Yay, Rosi!!!!

I'm so glad that she won that fight.  Debi looked to be one hell of an opponent.  Maybe this will put Rosi on the skyline here in the States.


----------



## Twin Fist (Aug 19, 2008)

interesting fight. 
Purcell seemed better at every part of the game. Sexton didnt even throw a kick, so purcell was better there, purcell had better hands over all. grappling seemed about even.

But sexton was more agressive, and took the fight to purcell. I can see why is was a split decision, but I agree, when everything else is equal,  the winner is the fighter than wanted it more.

Impressive performance by Purcell, who is 8 years older.


----------

